# possible xbox series x/s and xbox one vulnerability news



## XboxModder2 (Feb 12, 2022)

unfortunately due to me just joining now,  i can't post the link to the tweet


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2022)

I don't like the looks of this, because if someone gains access to something they shouldn't in dev mode, you can say goodbye to dev mode probably.


----------



## XboxModder2 (Feb 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't like the looks of this, because if someone gains access to something they shouldn't in dev mode, you can say goodbye to dev mode probably.


I don't think dev mod will be a thing in the long run, considering nintendo emulators can be played on it


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2022)

well, I don't plan to exploit any future systems, so I don't want an exploit to deny me access to dev mode, because microsoft decided to take it away.  that's what happened with other os on the ps3.


----------



## rusty shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

This is going to be the OtherOS on PS3 debacle all over again.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 12, 2022)

and yet again another lawsuit  (remember the Other OS lawsuit that sony lost despite the hacking defense they put up in court?) but seeing as their revolking dev mode privliges (which we paid for)(I didn't bother reinstating mine knowing in 90 days it'll be cut off again)  it was only a matter of time either way emulators or hacking dev mode will become a thing of the past eventually besides do we even know if the dev mode vuln in patchable? maybe MS could/will do that instead seeing that Sony lost the OtherOS case in the first place plus with their aquasition/ anti trust lawsuits would look worse for MS and affect the outcome of any dev mode case


----------



## XboxModder2 (Feb 13, 2022)

Think i should've posted this on the xbox one fourms, maybe it wouldve gained more attention


----------



## andyhappypants (Feb 13, 2022)

brouh said:


> Think i should've posted this on the xbox one fourms, maybe it wouldve gained more attention


It’s odd but there doesn’t seem to be much interest in hacking these consoles seeing as they are so online based these days


----------



## XboxModder2 (Feb 13, 2022)

y


andyhappypants said:


> It’s odd but there doesn’t seem to be much interest in hacking these consoles seeing as they are so online based these days


yeah true


----------

